# Supplements and Vitamins



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Also slightly off topic--I doubt that many of the supplements I get from Life Extension Foundation (LEF) would be available through other direct sellers. 

A plug for LEF: they develop products specifically targeted at various biological processes related to aging and health generally, and many claim to increase bioavailability compared to off-the-shelf products. Their monthly magazine supports these products with abundantly documented research, and they seem to be well ahead of the public curve. I've purchased some supplements from Costco where LEF's products didn't seem to have much proprietary content, and of course they were cheaper.

But I've been getting proprietary products from LEF for years whose ingredients new public research is showing to have definite anti-aging effects, and I'm in good shape and healthy at 74 to prove it.


----------

